# Counterpoint 4th edition Workbook answers



## abdullahshahzadkhan (May 31, 2021)

Does anybody know where can I find answers to the exercises in Kent Kennan's Counterpoint book? 
I recently started self studying it and it would be great if I can know how am I doing.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (May 31, 2021)

‎Counterpointer


‎Counterpointer provides music notation tools and exercises in traditional counterpoint, both species and free counterpoint in 2, 3, 4, or more parts. "Species counterpoint" is a traditional teaching method in which you begin with the simplest possible task and proceed step by step until you...



apps.apple.com





Not the Kennan, but a pretty good app for learning!

Also check this channel:


----------



## Markrs (May 31, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> ‎Counterpointer
> 
> 
> ‎Counterpointer provides music notation tools and exercises in traditional counterpoint, both species and free counterpoint in 2, 3, 4, or more parts. "Species counterpoint" is a traditional teaching method in which you begin with the simplest possible task and proceed step by step until you...
> ...



Thanks for posting this Stephen, looks interesting and it also looks like you can get there same counterpoint training on iPad via an in app purchase to Musica Touch for $9.99









‎Musica Touch


‎Musica Touch offers music education (ear training, music theory/note reading, counterpoint) and composition tools (play a tune on the screen piano and see it notated, write a lead sheet, prepare a chorale or quartet), let the app invent a musical idea). Each of the 45 activities is sold...



apps.apple.com


----------



## MaxOctane (May 31, 2021)

Like the original poster, I've also sought the answer book to various counterpoint books I own, but since there's no single "right answer", I don't think it will actually be of any value.

Is counterpoint properly and fully learnable by oneself, without a teacher to give feedback? Curious to hear from folks who went to music school.


----------



## Markrs (May 31, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Like the original poster, I've also sought the answer book to various counterpoint books I own, but since there's no single "right answer", I don't think it will actually be of any value.
> 
> Is counterpoint properly and fully learnable by oneself, without a teacher to give feedback? Curious to hear from folks who went to music school.


This is the same for most college text books. As the workbooks are designed to be used in a class with a teacher, the exercises doubt come with answers so the teacher can use them and then mark the quality of the students work.

I discovered a free tutoring site called






Artusi: Interactive Music Theory and Aural Skills







www.artusimusic.com





It looks good, the workbooks look to be free and it is able to tell if you did things right or wrong.


----------



## abdullahshahzadkhan (Jun 1, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> ‎Counterpointer
> 
> 
> ‎Counterpointer provides music notation tools and exercises in traditional counterpoint, both species and free counterpoint in 2, 3, 4, or more parts. "Species counterpoint" is a traditional teaching method in which you begin with the simplest possible task and proceed step by step until you...
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions. Sadly I dont use a mac or any apple devices. Do you know any android/Windows alternatives for this?
Edit: I just found the same one for windows. Will look into it now.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Jun 1, 2021)

abdullahshahzadkhan said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Sadly I dont use a mac or any apple devices. Do you know any android/Windows alternatives for this?
> Edit: I just found the same one for windows. Will look into it now.


Nice. Yeah, it seems like the best way to check your work without a teacher.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Jun 1, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Like the original poster, I've also sought the answer book to various counterpoint books I own, but since there's no single "right answer", I don't think it will actually be of any value.
> 
> Is counterpoint properly and fully learnable by oneself, without a teacher to give feedback? Curious to hear from folks who went to music school.



The “right” answer, in my view, is coming up with a counterpoint to the cantus firmus that _you_ actually like that does not violate any of the rules. To that end, using some software that can check for mistakes is a great way to work without a teacher.

Edit: though many books will generally say that there should be “high points” and an arc to the counterpoint… I agree, but sometimes those arcs sound a little contrived to my ears. It’s not “wrong” for example to repeat a note in 3-part 1:1 CP, but sometimes it sounds super rad even though it is generally encouraged to have as few repeated notes as possible.


----------



## Dr. Shagwell (Jun 1, 2021)

Well, as I have mentioned here before I taught the first-year counterpoint at a major university (as in over 50,000 students attend this institution per year). 

I would personally never teach counterpoint again the way I had to at the University. 

Far too often, and in my case it was exclusive, these are used as written assignments only. 
Sort of a musical crossword puzzle for you to do in order to pass a class, or while bored. 
This was one of my main reasons for leaving the position. 



Stephen Limbaugh said:


> It’s not “wrong” for example to repeat a note in 3-part 1:1 CP, but sometimes it sounds super rad


Absolutely! Oblique motion is sorely undervalued. 

A perfect modern illustration of this would Debussy's "footprints in snow" prelude #6, or "Le Gibet"
by Ravel. (Love them Bb's throughout)





What I would highly recommend to anyone learning counterpoint is to also develop your "senses".
You have to be like a chef learning the taste of certain flavors. Yes, there are principles but these can be modified as you grow and learn. Rule = a guaranteed result. That's it. It's a formula. Not a* LAW.*
No lightning will strike you for parallel 5ths. 


Here are my top tips for learning counterpoint (not in order. I would have to ponder the hierarchy of importance more)

Sing, sing, sing. Sing everything. 
Learn Solfege 
Play a keyboard instrument. Must be a real one. No Midi anything. (Piano or Organ)
* Improvise
* Sight read 
* Transcribe (dictation by ear) one full suite or concerto. 
Learn a few pieces of repertoire by memory. 
Do a full breakdown of one suite by a composer you like. Does not have to be Bach.
Read many books on the subject (at least 10. You will get new insights from each one.) 

** These are two critical skills that are often, unfortunately, impossible to teach in a classroom

Spend 20 minutes just sight-reading say a Bach Cello Suite. Then spend 15 minutes improvising in that style. What you will find is your fingers just begin to move in certain ways. I am convinced sight-reading can make a person a better improviser and vice versa.

You have to learn to "taste" an interval. Once you can "sense" or "taste" things you can make as spicy 
as you wish. 

*** take advantage of recording yourself and making solo duets. (or trios) Sing line of a chorale, or 
do a similar exericse as below. Peter Schubert is in my opinion one of the finest teachers on the subject.


----------



## borisb2 (Jun 3, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Edit: though many books will generally say that there should be “high points” and an arc to the counterpoint…


On that topic I found Alan Belkins course on counterpoint pretty comprehensive and good explained .. (also mentioning the high points and the goal to not have them come together etc.) .. and its free


----------



## ned3000 (Jun 3, 2021)

I found the very old book _Steps to Parnassus _to be quite enlightening on the subject of counterpoint. Studied composition/counterpoint in music school and got way more out of this than any course: https://www.amazon.com/Study-Counterpoint-Johann-Joseph-Parnassum/dp/0393002772/ref=asc_df_0393002772/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312030486371&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=869259384203768593&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9002057&hvtargid=pla-332970365202&psc=1 (LINK)


----------

